# Trends and Shortages



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

A few days ago, my wife said that she wanted to get a couple Food Saver jar sealer adaptors and some 2qt mason jars to do vacuum storage. As we began to look for suppliers, we discovered that most typical outlets (including Food Saver) listed the items needed, but were out of stock on all of it. When we did find the items, they were priced ridiculously high… three or four times their price of only a couple months ago. After getting over being shocked and pissed, we realized that we’d missed it. Other people (consumers and merchants) were well aware of the run on these items, but we were blissfully ignorant. We actively prep, watch sales, buy bulk and considered ourselves savvy consumers and planners.

This has made me realize that trends, shortages and runs on everyday items that you seldom give much thought to, can suddenly raise up… no warning sign… no heads up, until it’s too late and you’re doing without. So, my questions are, how do you stay on top of those trends? How do you keep apprised of growing shortages before availability disappears? It’s a challenge to watch every market and commodity that impacts preparedness… monitoring the pulse of supply and demand. Today it’s canning supplies, tomorrow medical supplies, maybe water treatment equipment. Any insight?


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's a little warning flag or two, closing gold & silver prices today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Here in Ohio there was the same issue this spring with seeds and garden plants. Because of the covid shut in many folks decided they would try their hand at gardening. A local family run garden center owner ran out of almost everything. We were talking one day and he said a lot of the same folks came back a few weeks later and wanted to buy a solution for all their weeds. He told them to buy a hoe. @pakrat ,trends come and go. I look to craigslist for things sometimes. lots of people buy stuff and never use it or use it one time and give up because they find it is too much work. Have patience and good luck Bro.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Up here in BC I'm starting to notice that some processed food items coming out of the States are becoming hit and miss. 

Hmmmmmm.

Godspeed


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

pakrat said:


> A few days ago, my wife said that she wanted to get a couple Food Saver jar sealer adaptors and some 2qt mason jars to do vacuum storage. As we began to look for suppliers, we discovered that most typical outlets (including Food Saver) listed the items needed, but were out of stock on all of it. When we did find the items, they were priced ridiculously high&#8230; three or four times their price of only a couple months ago. After getting over being shocked and pissed, we realized that we'd missed it. Other people (consumers and merchants) were well aware of the run on these items, but we were blissfully ignorant. We actively prep, watch sales, buy bulk and considered ourselves savvy consumers and planners.
> 
> This has made me realize that trends, shortages and runs on everyday items that you seldom give much thought to, can suddenly raise up&#8230; no warning sign&#8230; no heads up, until it's too late and you're doing without. So, my questions are, how do you stay on top of those trends? How do you keep apprised of growing shortages before availability disappears? It's a challenge to watch every market and commodity that impacts preparedness&#8230; monitoring the pulse of supply and demand. Today it's canning supplies, tomorrow medical supplies, maybe water treatment equipment. Any insight?


Go to page 3 in the other thread on shortages. Look at my post on "defensive living". I watch the news daily and use this defensive living strategy to try to anticipate trends and possible shortages. I pretty much look at everything now from the standpoint of "will I need this item and will it be available in 3 to 6 months".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Many times you have no idea of what's going to happen. 

Who would have thought that a virus could cause a run on TP and paper towels? Not long after that I saw a picture of a guy with 27 gallons of milk. I mean REALLY??? 27 GALLONS? People were posting some of the most bizarre buying I've ever seen. 

Oh, and about a month later, those same morons were trying to return the huge amount of stuff they bought. Most stores deemed them not returnable. :vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I watched in Feb. and acted correctly pulling stuff from store shelves.

The only thing I did not get was hand sanitizer, did not matter, have gallons of precursor to make it myself.

Have 50 cases of TP on hand and the level did not drop, used only one case since Feb. and just started another,

But picked up a case of what we use today.

We are going to see another rush around the election to bring Trump down, prepare for that IMHO.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

This thread does have me thinking on what I'd be hurting for if I couldn't obtain it.

Seeds were in short supply this spring. I had a pretty good stock saved but wish I had brought more bulk seed last year. I had transportation issues this spring and by the time a visited where I buy bulk seed lots of it was sold out. Onions sets were also hard to find. What I can't find local I should order soon.

Will sure buy up some more canning supplies as I expect all those new gardeners who started gardens this spring will be wanting to save some of their produce. I'll re-stock my store of canning lids, salt and vinegar for sure. I have spare gaskets for the canners. I have spare gaskets for my vacuum sealer ans a good stock of bag material. Freezer bag supply is lower than I'd like

I also should get extra supplies for my equipment, oils and grease, mix oil for the chainsaws. Check my nuts , washers and bolt inventory. I try to keep stocked from 1/4" through 7/8". Spare fan/drive belts. Check condition of radiator hoses. Fill up my welding tanks and get spare propane cylinders for propane torches, solder welding/bazing rod. Thankfully I'm well stocked with tools.

Supplies to fix buildings, nails screws roofing tar sand paper........

Household items dish/laundry detergent, soap, shampoo, tp/paper towels toothpaste.......

Won't hurt to get more food. The bulk rice and beans were sold out for quite a while. Lots of canned food is still in short supply and much more expensive. I haven't checked if powdered milk is back in stock?

Even though I try to be prepared, there sure is a lot more things I'd like to have on hand. Most of this stuff would get used eventually anyway, just have to look at it as investment. Money in the bank is no good for trying to buy things that are unavailable.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My local grocery store, Food lion is and has been out of canned Alpo. I needed mayonnaise yesterday. I've been buying Dukes but looked and not a jar to be had of Hellman's. 

Prices on everything are going through the roof.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> My local grocery store, Food lion is and has been out of canned Alpo. I needed mayonnaise yesterday. I've been buying Dukes but looked and not a jar to be had of Hellman's.
> 
> Prices on everything are going through the roof.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Buy what you can where you can. I don't believe it's going to get better.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I Got a call from my local beef rancher to tell me my 1/2 steer would be ready in 2 weeks. He uses a local Amish butcher shop that processes 15 Steers a day. He said the guy is booked until April 2021 !

I'm glad I ordered that cow when I did.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

pakrat said:


> A few days ago, my wife said that she wanted to get a couple Food Saver jar sealer adaptors and some 2qt mason jars to do vacuum storage. As we began to look for suppliers, we discovered that most typical outlets (including Food Saver) listed the items needed, but were out of stock on all of it. When we did find the items, they were priced ridiculously high&#8230; three or four times their price of only a couple months ago. After getting over being shocked and pissed, we realized that we'd missed it. Other people (consumers and merchants) were well aware of the run on these items, but we were blissfully ignorant. We actively prep, watch sales, buy bulk and considered ourselves savvy consumers and planners.
> 
> This has made me realize that trends, shortages and runs on everyday items that you seldom give much thought to, can suddenly raise up&#8230; no warning sign&#8230; no heads up, until it's too late and you're doing without. So, my questions are, how do you stay on top of those trends? How do you keep apprised of growing shortages before availability disappears? It's a challenge to watch every market and commodity that impacts preparedness&#8230; monitoring the pulse of supply and demand. Today it's canning supplies, tomorrow medical supplies, maybe water treatment equipment. Any insight?


We are in this position with a freezer for our western Washington home.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> This thread does have me thinking on what I'd be hurting for if I couldn't obtain it.
> 
> Seeds were in short supply this spring. I had a pretty good stock saved but wish I had brought more bulk seed last year. I had transportation issues this spring and by the time a visited where I buy bulk seed lots of it was sold out. Onions sets were also hard to find. What I can't find local I should order soon.


I'm stocking up on seeds for next year now. This year is giving me a better idea of how many seeds I need for each vegetable.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Demitri.14 said:


> I Got a call from my local beef rancher to tell me my 1/2 steer would be ready in 2 weeks. He uses a local Amish butcher shop that processes 15 Steers a day. He said the guy is booked until April 2021 !
> 
> I'm glad I ordered that cow when I did.


Next time I buy, I'll get half a steer rather than a quarter. This was my first time buying and I had no idea how much cut/wrapped meat to expect, but I did expect a little more than four smallish boxes.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> We are in this position with a freezer for our western Washington home.


Not sure about today, but recently Walmart.com has had Danby 5.0 cubic ft chest freezers for sale. Expensive, yes! But at least in stock and available.

Just checked. Available for delivery Aug 10. 550$


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> Not sure about today, but recently Walmart.com has had Danby 5.0 cubic ft chest freezers for sale. Expensive, yes! But at least in stock and available.
> 
> Just checked. Available for delivery Aug 10. 550$


No chest freezers but they do have a Danby upright that's available for delivery. Kind of on the small side, though.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Walmart's out of Ball Canning and Kerr quart and pint jars online. Doesn't even say 'in store only'....That's very unusual this time of year. I'll see what I can find at the supermarkets hardware store.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Walmart's out of Ball Canning and Kerr quart and pint jars online. Doesn't even say 'in store only'....That's very unusual this time of year. I'll see what I can find at the supermarkets hardware store.


A while back (April) local supermarket has Classico Spaghetti sauce $1/ 24 oz in Mason jars. I got a few dozen that I just need lids for now. I'm on a mission now for lids, I know I've enough for this summer/fall.

edit: wallyworld, homedepot and true value store is out of lids. Local farm/feed store is well stocked, I've got a bunch on hold for me, regular and wide mouths.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> A while back (April) local supermarket has Classico Spaghetti sauce $1/ 24 oz in Mason jars. I got a few dozen that I just need lids for now. I'm on a mission now for lids, I know I've enough for this summer/fall.
> 
> edit: wallyworld, homedepot and true value store is out of lids. Local farm/feed store is well stocked, I've got a bunch on hold for me, regular and wide mouths.


Lids, meaning the flat tops, right? Not the screw bands? If people don't realize, after 48 hours or so, you can remove the screw band and reuse it on the next jar  I just bought more lids, even though I buy the reusable ones also, but can't find screw top bands. So, been taking ones off the older jars. If the seal breaks, that means you didn't do it right in the first place! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> Lids, meaning the flat tops, right? Not the screw bands? If people don't realize, after 48 hours or so, you can remove the screw band and reuse it on the next jar  I just bought more lids, even though I buy the reusable ones also, but can't find screw top bands. So, been taking ones off the older jars. If the seal breaks, that means you didn't do it right in the first place!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


actually not a matter of "you can" remove the canning jar bands >>> "you should" remove the bands and wipe down the threaded jar area to remove any ooze out residue ...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I always allow jars to completely cool to room temperature, remove the rings, and wash the whole jar to remove any residue that may attract insects.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> Lids, meaning the flat tops, right? Not the screw bands? If people don't realize, after 48 hours or so, you can remove the screw band and reuse it on the next jar  I just bought more lids, even though I buy the reusable ones also, but can't find screw top bands. So, been taking ones off the older jars. If the seal breaks, that means you didn't do it right in the first place!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Yes, just the lids. I have bags full of the bands. You can take the bands off as soon as the lids pop down and they are cool enough to handle. They make that "pop" sound as the jars cool and the lids pop down, that's the sound of success when canning a batch.

If you leave the bands on they will rust along with the lids, sometimes so bad hard to get band off and/or lid rusts through.

I always remove the bands and wash the outside of the jars after cooling. Rinse and dry the bands for next use.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Illini Warrior said:


> actually not a matter of "you can" remove the canning jar bands >>> "you should" remove the bands and wipe down the threaded jar area to remove any ooze out residue ...


You should also remove the bands because they can mask a poor seal.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I know ya'll aren't going to want to hear this and/or I'll be the one to hear about it.......BUT.........it is very possible to reuse those flat lids again, as long as the rubber seal is still in good shape and no nicks along the edge. Just set them in some hot water to help plump up a bit......and if you're too afraid to reuse them on meats or veggies, then use them for fruits, tomatoes or jams. 

Also, some of those store bought jars and lids, can also be reused. Like store bought pickle, pepper or olive jars, Ragu jars (if you can find the glass jars, cause they've changed to plastic now). And same with the lids on these jars that have the rubber sealing compound. Both lids and jars need to be soaked with a bit of baking soda & washed to get the smell of the previous product out.


I'm not saying it's the new 'go to' for jars & lids......but I am saying they will work if that's what you have available. And like I said before, don't use them for high risk foods like meat or veggies but can be used for lower risk, and by doing that, it will save whatever canning lids you have for the higher risk foods. I have successfully used store jars & lids and will usually put the same type product in them (homemade pickles in pickle jars, tomatoes in pasta sauce jars, etc). There is a higher failure rate of sealing, but out of a dozen jars only 1 or 2 didn't seal and used or fridge right away. I've even made a copycat Taco Bell taco sauce and canned it in the Taco Bell bottles. Out of 8, only 1 didn't seal. 

And to be perfectly clear....you have to be extra cautious when reusing either store lids & jars, or reusing canning lids. Make sure they are VERY clean, no nicks or dents.....heat the lids in hot water 10-15 minutes and process atleast for the normal amount of time. NOR do I recommend using store jars/lids in the pressure canner....only WB. Reusing canning lids should be fine in the PC.


I'll say it again......it IS possible, if push comes to shove.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I know ya'll aren't going to want to hear this and/or I'll be the one to hear about it.......BUT.........it is very possible to reuse those flat lids again, as long as the rubber seal is still in good shape and no nicks along the edge. Just set them in some hot water to help plump up a bit......and if you're too afraid to reuse them on meats or veggies, then use them for fruits, tomatoes or jams.
> 
> Also, some of those store bought jars and lids, can also be reused. Like store bought pickle, pepper or olive jars, Ragu jars (if you can find the glass jars, cause they've changed to plastic now). And same with the lids on these jars that have the rubber sealing compound. Both lids and jars need to be soaked with a bit of baking soda & washed to get the smell of the previous product out.
> 
> ...


I have hundreds of reused store brought jars some I've been canning with over 35 years now. They are all real Mason jars. No problems using those.

The store lids I do save but don't can with. They are handy for storage of dried stuff you don't want bugs/vermin in. I use them to store, sugar, flour, rice, beans, and bulk spices I grow and dry myself. You put the filled jar in the oven with the lid on loose, gently heat it, then remove it and tighten the lid. When it cools the lids will pop down and "seal" the jar. You can do the same with used regular lids but you need to use a band.

If SHTF I have all my used lids stashed, in case I couldn't find new ones. Only ones made for Mason/canning jars.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a bunch of canning lids yesterday. I called around, two farm/feed stores ( Agway , Poulin grain) had lids but longish drive. Local Ace hardware store just got some in. Got a bunch of regular ( $2.80/dozen) and a few for wide mouths ($4.60/dozen).

Wide mouth lids were more expensive than I'd remembered, almost went with a couple dozen wide mouth jars ($14/dozen). Most stuff I don't need wide mouth jars, but I like doing whole pickles/pickeled stuff.

To @Michael_Js question, they also sell new lids and bands together in 12 pks. Once you have enough bands that you save, just buys the lids.


----------

